
Couresera HD Video Downloader - gurrrung
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/coursera-hd-video-downloa/kpnmpopgchfdpjephjkcgikfjnbpoahf
======
gurrrung
Right now, an issue with video downloads of Coursera is that it doesn't allows
to download videos in HD. This extension resolves that issue by providing the
video download in best quality available.

